# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Help me!Làm tròn giá trị thập phân trong C

## canhohcm123

Mình đang có 1 bài tập C, trong đó giá trị của kết quả trở về yêu cầu phải làm tròn k chữ số thập phân.
Ví dụ: hàm
float round(float n, char k)
{
}
//input: số thực n
//out: số thực n có k chữ số thập phân
Ví dụ: n=2.427362548343
k=5
==>round(n,k)=2,4274
Bác nào biết thì chỉ giáo cho mình với! 
Thank!

----------


## npd.fpt01

Cái này bạn để số 3.5 ở chỗ định dạng xuất ấy. Ở đây bạn dùng float thì để %3.5f

----------


## Tran Thuan

> Cái này bạn để số 3.5 ở chỗ định dạng xuất ấy. Ở đây bạn dùng float thì để %3.5f


Như bạn nói thì chỉ là kết quả hiện thị trên màn hìnhhoawncj in ra thôi), ở đây mình muốn giá trị của nó được làm tròn luôn, được đưa vào phép tính sau này.
Giúp mình với các pro!

----------

